# Please help me interpret my test results!



## readyforwhat (Dec 12, 2010)

Deleted Thread


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

readyforwhat said:


> Please help explain my thyroiditis stats!
> 
> I was diagnosed August 1, 2010 with silent thyroiditis.
> 
> ...


You certainly are fluctuating. Has the doctor done Free T3 and Free T4 as well? Any antibodies' tests?

I will suggest some just in case.........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

In what ways have you felt unwell? Care to elaborate w/ a symptoms list?

Welcome to the board.


----------

